# Anyone have issues with external storage?



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Think I may have gotten a bum SD card. Just wanted to verify if anyone else had issues moving things to the SD card either from the PC (while plugged into the phone), or from internal to external storage?

I verified it was formatted correctly, still have issues. On both AOSP and TW.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Did you exFAT format the card? I've heard of problems with that format.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I've tried NTFS and FAT32 via PC, as well as formatting from the phone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm gonna go with you got a bum sd card then.

From what I understand, NTFS & exFAT formats (file structures) are owned by Microsoft. So a lot of devices don't support it, unless the manufacturer licences it. Samsung did license exFAT for the S3. A.O.S.P. does not support those formats. I believe some kernels, like some Siyah kernels, enable those formats though.

Edit: Just something to consider in the future.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I guess it's time to hit up Newegg for an RMA. I even tried using the SD slot on my laptop and still had issues transferring files.


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

What kind of card and how old is it? I was using a 16gb Kingston which was about a year old when it started crapping out on me. I've been using a sandisk 32gb since then, and no problems at all.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Brand new Patriot 16GB off newegg,


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

SanDisk for life yo!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Overpriced, breh.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

They're not too bad now. You just gotta find them on Google shopper or something. Best buy & other well known retailers sell them for way too much.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1/186-3827159-7700108?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=sandisk+64gb+micro+sd


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Overpriced, breh.


I just got a 32GB SanDisk on Amazon for $24. Didn't do anything but transfer my files from my 16GB card to it and place it in my phone and all is perfect.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Overpriced, breh.


Yea but you get what ya pay for!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> Yea but you get what ya pay for!


Truth!!


----------

